# size for goat collars



## marlowmanor

I am hoping to do an order from Jeffers. I am wanting to get some collars from them for the goats. What size should I get? Would the kid ones be okay for them for a while? We have a pygmy/ND buckling (he's getting banded tomorrow) and a pygmy doeling. Our buck is 9 weeks old and the doe is 12 weeks old and they are really close to the same size now.


----------



## elevan

The kid one should last them through their entire life cycles of development...you might even have to add holes.

I ordered the doe size for my pygmies and had to add holes to get it down to size for even my biggest pygmy.

They're made for standard size goats.


----------



## marlowmanor

I figured they were likely sized for standard breeds. That's why I figured I'd ask before buying any.


----------



## ksalvagno

Why not just buy dog collars?


----------



## marlowmanor

That is what I have on them for now. The thing with dog collars is price is actually higher for the ones that have the holes in them to adjust with. I have already learned that I can't use the simple plastic snap dog collars on the goats, Diamond taught us a quick lesson about them when she broke off one of them when we had them on leashes. I just figured since I am getting a couple other things from Jeffers I'd think about adding the collars too.


----------

